# pending - Value $ 50 Gift Card - The Keg Steakhouse & Bar



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

on New Year i purchase this Gift card , but i have not used it yet , so i decide sale its *The Keg Steakhouse & Bar* GIFT CARD $ 45! ( This card Value have $50 credits / never used , you can check the Balance on line with the Card , 16 digit number ) ! *this card used at all locations, and never expire. ! *
The Keg Steakhouse & Bar | Home Page









thks for Reading!

*This Card Value have $ 50
i would like to sale $ 40 Firm!
thks*


----------



## jling (Jan 23, 2011)

were did you buy it from


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

still Available.............This Card Value have *$ 50*
*i would like to sale $ 40 only!
thks*


----------



## 1bigstud (May 7, 2010)

How about 35?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

actually i was purchase this gift card for my friend birthday, but after i got another gift for my friend, and i dont go this resturant often, so i decide let it go $40 .... but it is value $50 ! and my wife said will sale $40 Firm .... 
thks for understanding
( you can checking online with the pin # , and never expire. ! )


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks for everyone
it already pending !


----------

